# WLAN Sniffer



## FrankO (9. März 2004)

Hallo, 
kennt jemand einen funktionsfähigen Protokollanalysator für WLAN unter Windows? Bei den vorhanden WLAN-Karten (Cisco Aironet 350) zeigt Ethereal auch in Verbindung mit Wincap keinerlei Pakete an. Ebensowenig funktioniert Intels Pro Wireless Lan Adapter. 

Alternativ könnte man das ganze auch unter Linux betreiben, allerdings soll das ganze in Praktikumsversuchen eingesetzt werden ohne vorher einen Linux Crashkurs anzubieten.

Wäre echt klasse wenn hier irgendjemand weiter wüßte. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sergo (12. März 2004)

Schau mal,..wird dir sicher helfen,...

http://www.it-academy.cc/content/article_browse.php?ID=593

mfg


----------



## FrankO (13. März 2004)

Vielen Dank erst mal, hab den Ethereal und die Cisco Karten mit kommerziellen Treibern zum laufen gebracht. Leider wird dabei der Wincap Treiber beschädigt der für den Packesizer notwendig ist (Trace in Realtime wird somit unmöglich) .
Die Lösung wird wahrscheinlich ein kommerzielles Produkt.
Aber trotzdem hilft mir die Seite in vielen anderen Punkten weiter ;-)


----------

